

The Declining US Dollar: Google and Non-US Startups are the winners - drm237
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/14/the-declining-us-dollar-winners-and-losers/

======
davidw
I don't entirely agree that US startups are necessarily losers - if they can
produce something for export to the EU, for instance (and especially if it's
"exported" via the web), they'll come out ahead.

------
dejb
The real losers are non-US companies that rely on US income (i.e. advertising)
but have mostly local expenses (i.e. wages). Trust me.

~~~
davidw
I wonder what's happening to advertising prices for things in Europe (and
elsewhere). For instance, hotels in Rome, or something like that -
theoretically, though ought to be rising, because the Euros used to buy them
are worth more.

Of course, that doesn't work if your target audience is looking at ads bought
with dollars.

